# 암쪼록 - 아무쪼록



## idialegre

Hi everyone, another quick question: can anyone tell me what 암쪼록 means? I saw it used very casually, so I somehow don't think it has anything to do with cancer...

Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

It means 'as much as you can'. It's abbreviated from '아무쪼록' by someone speaking fast. A friend of mine types '암쪼록' instead of '아무쪼록'.


----------



## idialegre

I figured it must be some kind of slang! Thank you!


----------



## youngwoo

mink-shin has perfectly explained how that expression is formed through the abbreviation due to a fast pronunciation. 
However, It doesn't go so far as to be settled as a slang. 
Some might use it for the sake of saving time when typing such words, but you don't have to try to memorize it as one kind of slang.


----------



## Curiosity777

'암쪼록'은 '아무쪼록'과 같은 뜻이며 '아무쪼록'을 빨리 말하면 '암쪼록'이 됩니다.


----------



## Adriana coreana

I use this word when I want to end a long conversation. 
for example, "아무쪼록, 건강 잘 챙기시고요."


----------

